# Fujitsu Siemens W26361 Motherboard Manual



## Ad2007 (Nov 24, 2009)

Morning Guy's and Girls,

I have recently found a moterboard in my loft and have decided to build a PC with it. My problem is this:

I cant find the manual for it so dont know about all of the connections.

Motherboard is - W26361-W47-x-02, W26361-W47-Z2-02-36

I would really appreciate it if anyone could point me in the direction of a set of instructions for this.

Cheers
Ad


----------

